# maybe buzzer?



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

did not look at close


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dave, that looks like a telephone- lightning /over voltage arrester...with those carbon plates...


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

radio208 said:


> Dave, that looks like a telephone- lightning /over voltage arrester...with those carbon plates...


IIRC something like that has been posted before.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

https://laurelleaffarm.com/item-pages/antiques&architectural/early-lightning-arrester.htm


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

joe-nwt said:


> https://laurelleaffarm.com/item-pages/antiques&architectural/early-lightning-arrester.htm


Yup,

I still have those fuses (the long skinny 7A) in use on some of my signalling circuits.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Signal1 said:


> Yup,
> 
> I still have those *fuses* (the long skinny 7A) in use on some of my signalling circuits.


Dumb question. Is this *still* really good protection? TIA


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Bird dog said:


> Dumb question. Is this *still* really good protection? TIA


It must be good. It's still there lol


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

radio208 said:


> Dave, that looks like a telephone- lightning /over voltage arrester...with those carbon plates...


I was wondering about that but the type of wire remaining misdirected me, thanks


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Bird dog said:


> Dumb question. Is this *still* really good protection? TIA


They certainly work. 

In most places where aerial wires come/go underground these are in the terminal cabinet. 
Haven't had lightning make it way into any consoles or building yet, but Ive seen these blown out. I'll take a pic when I'm out tomorrow.


----------

